# Locks: water entry point and stowage lockers



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

It became apparant on my last trip the other weekend that 

- My lockable water plug thngy doesnt seem to lock anymore

- One of my locker key operated locks also doesnt seem to want to latch. The key goes to the locked position but the part that ;atches to the body of the MH dosnt stay rigid.

Does anyone know of any fixes to these problems are are we looking at replacements?

I guess the water plug thing could be an off the shelf replacement {are they a universal size??) but the locker may involve something more :roll: 

Yippee...more keys. Just what I could do with :lol: 

ta

Graham


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Been here myself. The water caps are available and the locker door mechaninsm is possibly repairable.
I obtained my water cap from a very good caravan/ motorhome shop on the A420 into Bristol just before Kingswood can't rember the name though.
You best remove the locker door and be ready for springs in the lock trying to escape. Mine just needed a clean to get it working.
Hope this helps..


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> GMJ Hi It became apparant on my last trip the other weekend that My lockable water plug thngy doesnt seem to lock anymore


Hi Graham

Boil it!

Yes really ....boiling it may make it work again.

or fix it by following Andrewball1000's instructions:-

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1034501.html#1034501

Mike


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Someone else suggested that on another forum too  

worth a punt

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Laika lockers were an absolute cow to close, a bit of fettling on the actual body brackets, and a bit more force on the doors when closing an they were OK.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The problem is when the lock is in the locked position, the part that sticks out is not locked into place so I doubt no amount of force will change that Kev

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I understood what you meant, maybe mine weren't as bad, they were quite well into the hole, but wouldn't engage with the body, only pushed them in hard.

Can you do a pic of them as is, and of the locks? it might help one of us to come up with something useful.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Um...not really as the MH is 20 miles away tucked up until next Friday when we take her out.

The pic would only show a standard lock tbh...theres nothing out of the ordinary its just that it wont lock with the key in either position.

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, that scuppers that then


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon GMJ, 

If you can confirm the model year of your Bessecarr then I can check the Swift parts system and see if theres any images I can post for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Chris

Thanks

Its a E795 and the registered year is 58 so a late 2008 registration. I cn PM you the VIN if that would help?

ta

Graham


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good afternoon GMJ,
> 
> If you can confirm the model year of your Bessecarr then I can check the Swift parts system and see if theres any images I can post for you.
> 
> ...


Chris, you never miss an opportunity to be helpful, and that is so much appreciated by the members. You are a real asset to our community and I hope it pays dividends where it counts - in turnover and customer loyalty! Thank you!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Saint Christopher, the patron saint of travellers.

No! It can't be!

Almost got converted there!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For the water-filler lock problem I used the Andrew Ball method in the link above and it worked. Seems to be a standard problem and a standard solution.

Geoff


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon GJM,

Thank you for confirming the model year. I would have suggested 2009 due to the later registration but having checked the 795 was not a 2009 model, so your motorhome must be 2008.

I have checked the Swift parts system and provide the following image of the locker door to show the external fitting, and also three of the individual components of this FAP product.





































The internal mechanism is very basic, so I would recommend removing it and seeing how everything interacts; if there is an issue it should be immediately apparent.

I hope this helps,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Chris

Its the locking piece in the 3rd picture down that doesnt lock when the key is in either position. It engages with the body of the MH and secures itself but wont lock into that position.

Do you have a part no for the 3rd picture down at all?

The help is greatly appreciated btw

Also - if i can - is there a prt ref for the water filler cap?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You couldn't make it up, that is exactly the same lock we had on our Y reg Laika 7RG garage doors, a real cow, the only way I could get it to work properly was to fill it with silicone grease otherwise it was just too stiff, the lock itself is good enough, like a Yale really, it's the stupid outer handles not giving enough leverage to actually open the lock fully in the first place, yours look to provide even less  when I stripped mine I don't recall it being a big job.

Good luck 

Silicone Grease

New ones here

Link to other FAP stuff on Google.

Edited to add :-

I forgot, they don't like to be slammed shut once they start misbehaving, I ended up having to use the handles to hold the locks open while pushing on the door, then let go once it was as far closed as possible, one of the joys of driving older vans.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Graham,

Spacer PN 9821388 £44.61+ Swift have 0 in stock
Outer handle PN 9823884 £66.69+ Swift have 0 in stock
Inner mechanism PN 9821387 £45.94+ Swift have 6 in stock

Outer handle says to order 9821389 at £20.45+ Swift have 0 in stock however the description does not identify what this is and there is no photo. For those items not in stock Swift estimate 28 days, and being realistic and accounting for Christmas I would suggest mid February for delivery.

I can not source grey fittings, however black and white are available through the UK trade supplier Nova Leisure as per the photos. Nova are the primary Fiamma dealer so these can be purchased from yoru preferred dealer. These use FAP barrels, not Zadi so the outer handle I believe would be unsuitable, however the inner mechanism should be interchangeable.

White PN 73252, Black PN 73254 SSP £16.58+










Regards,
Chris


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Top post - thanks Kev

I'll have a fiddle around with it on Friday and spray a bit of WD40 in there so I look as if I know what im doing...and we'll see if that helps.

If not then I may have to do something more man-drastic like take it off and play with it.  

I think I'm going to get some extra locks fitted anyway on each of the lockers just as some added sucurity/piece of mind...probably get some of those Fiamma jobbies as the lockers feel pretty flimsy anyway.

I am definately in the "make my MH look harder to break into than the person parked next to me" camp  

In a slightly surreal twist of fate, the previous owner had stuck 3 or 4 warning stickers on the MH stating that there was CCTV covering the MH so beware!!!...these have taken on added danger as the company name on them is ISIS.

I kid you not!

Graham


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Chris

Again - top post and great info - thanks

I know what to do if my fiddling doesnt/probably wont, help

Graham


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Graham,

You can find details of the water cap below which is supplied without a barrel.

PN 1081612 £12.03+ Swift currently have 0 in stock









Matched barrels may be purchased from www.motorcaravanning.co.uk.

Alternatively, these are available through the trade distributor Nova Leisure PN 26648 SSP £14.71+ supplied with unmatched barrel and two keys.










Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I'll have a fiddle around with it on Friday and spray a bit of WD40 in there so I look as if I know what im doing...and we'll see if that helps.
> 
> Graham


 DO NOT USE WD40 ON PLASTIC YOU WILL MAKE IT WORSE   it will remove permanently any lubrication in there, you just need to take it apart and fill it with the grease I linked to.

Odd that Chris's pic is the same as in my link and massive price difference, shows it pays to shop around.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh...OK kev...I think I'v got the message :lol: 

Graham


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can also get Silicone grease in places like Maplins.


----------

